# Happy 10th Birthday Smudge!



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to believe, but today is my kitty, Smudge's 10th birthday! 
He's was the cutest, itty bittyest kitty ever:


































He's not so itty bitty any more, but he's as cute as ever!









So, how is Smudge planning to spend his 10th birthday?
The same as usual.

Trying to avoid the paparazzi









Spending time outside... Sort of...









Basking in the sunshine.









Drinking from the fountains.









Birdwatching









And of course, trying to hypnotize the incompetent human servants...









and contemplating world domination.









Oh, and don't forget his favourite pastime:









Happy birthday Smudge


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Smudge


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday...many more to come....my friends cat had a may 01 birthday too. lived until last year to the ripe old age of 21.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a handsome non-fish!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

happy B-Day Smudge.
very handsome kitty.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

H-B-day Smudge!!!
Those are great pix.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a cat that looked exactly like your cat when he was a kitten. His name was Smudge too! He didn't look like your cat when he was an adult though.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMUDGE!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happ bday Smudge, he is a really cute cat


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*


----------

